

White House Flickr photos dark against SOPA - cstefanovici
http://www.flickr.com/photos/whitehouse/6599548523/in/set-72157628633082149

======
cstefanovici
Flickr lets each user darken 10 photos. Apparently a bunch of users have
darkened all of the photos in the White House photo stream.

